# Snowy pics



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 25, 2007)

here in south east england we have only just had our first downfall of snow!







Some little paw prints in the snow, belonging to Dandy!! awww







The snowy runs







Dandychecking the cold stuff out!







Daisy exploring in the snow!







Daisy and Dandy in the snow saying hello and good morning to each other!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 25, 2007)

We haven&#39;t had any snow yet:tantrum:but here are a few from last year:

Ruby:




























Millie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi since it&#39;s too cold to bring the babies out in the snow we brought the snow into them. Here&#39;s one of Daisy mae playing in the snow. She loved it as did Wilbur & Jackie.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## binkies (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh i love that idea! Bring the snow IN!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 8, 2007)

over the last few days we have been forcast 10cm of snow over last night, whihc it came!!! yey we now have around 5cm of snow but more is expected!

this has caused lots of schools to be closed including mine so im off outside to play in the now!!!

i will post pics later!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 8, 2007)

*hunnybunny63 wrote:*


> over the last few days we have been forcast 10 cm of snowover last night, whihc it came!!! yey we now have around 5 cm of snowbut more is expected!
> 
> this has caused lots of schools to be closed including mine so im off outside to play in the now!!!
> 
> i will post pics later!


We were forecast it here too, woke up this morning...no snow!!!:X not even sleet... I'm off school anyway, I'm still sick.

We haven't had any snow at all since last February:cry2


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 8, 2007)

Daisy has been out and about in the snow forsome of the day but Dandy i think only took one adventure out and thenretreated back to her warm hutch. As i want her to be able to movearound a bit more i have put her in the greenhouse for a few hours! ialso think she has gone off her food a bit over last night and today.what shall i do?

here are the pics i promised! -


















this is my snow man me and my freidns made without and accessories- 







and here it is with face, hat and scarf!












sorry the pics didnt have many bunnies in but still!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hehe! Sorry these pictures are a bit late! Ive only just put the pictures on the computer.

Rosie trying to catch snowballs in her mouth






This is her after catching a snow ball - AH! COLD!


----------

